# Como hacer un  convertidor analogico a digital con opams?



## carlos garcia s (Dic 6, 2008)

saludos 

primero que nada me presento mi nombre es juan carlos y soy estuiante de preparatoria curso el 3er semestre y el problema que me surge es como hacer un convertidor analogio a digital con opams si alguien en el foro podria ayudarme se los agradeceia mucho no tengo idea como realizar este trabajo pero sei se hacer varios trabajos con opams como sumadores, restadores, seguidores de tensión, amplificador inversores y no inversores.
si alguno de estos me sirve me ayudarian mucho al decirmelo de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2008)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/conversion-analogica-digital-red-r2r-14602/

Mira el datasheet del LM3914 como "Lee" los valores con comparadores, agregando una red que codifique la salida se puede hacer un conversor AD


----------



## Alejandrollg (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola que tal primero un saludo grande mira tengo un problema me enviaron a diseñar, simular e implementar un circuito eléctrico que convierta una señal digital de 4 bits a una señal analógica de tensión de valor máximo 10V.
La única condición del diseño es que en él se use al menos 1 A.O.
El convertidor debe funcionar según la siguiente tabla :
0 0 0 0 Vsal= 0v
0 0 0 1 Vsal= 0.625v
0 0 1 0 Vsal= 1.250v
"
1 1 1 1 Vsal= 9.375
he utilizado el metodo de ponderacion binaria.
Bueno mi poblema es al simularlo en pspice que no se que 
amplificador usar y los conmutadores como se los conecta para
poner la combinacion binaria y te salga el valor deseado 
con todo adjunto las simulaciones los calculos y el ejercicio pedido
pues ya me rompo la cabeza haciendolo.......
Gracias de antemano pues no se a quien mas recurrir pues
el 8 de enero tengo q*ue* entregarlo
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhotntuuomj


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2010)

Alejandrollg dijo:


> Hola que tal primero un saludo grande mira tengo un problema me enviaron a.....


¿ Miraste el Link del mensaje anterior al tuyo ?


----------



## Alejandrollg (Ene 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste el Link del mensaje anterior al tuyo ?


Asi es lo mire con el ejemplo de tres bits mi problema es al ponerlo en el pspice y principalmente con los interruptores que cual usar, por ejemplo si coloco 1111 me
tiene q*ue* salir 9.375V y si coloco 1010= 6.250 ahi es donde fallo en los conmutadores
por eso adjunte la simulaciones q*ue* use con el opamp y con el us 741 pero a la salida del
amplificador que se coloca a tierra o con una resistencia grande para que no quede como punto flotante....
Esa es mi duda
Dame una mano con eso y gracias


----------



## jreyes (Ene 6, 2010)

No entiendo bien tu problema; en todo caso hice una simulación de un conversor DA de 4 bits.



Las señales y la salida del circuito:



Los valores de las resistencias son arbitrarios (aunque están ponderados).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Alejandrollg (Ene 6, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> No entiendo bien tu problema; en todo caso hice una simulación de un conversor DA de 4 bits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola muchas gracias por responder bueno mi problema radica en como simular e implementar un circuito eléctrico que convierta una señal digital de 4 bits a una señal analógica de tensión de valor máximo 10V.
La única condición del diseño es que en él se use al menos 1 A.O.
El convertidor debe funcionar según la siguiente tabla :
0 0 0 0 Vsal= 0v
0 0 0 1 Vsal= 0.625v
0 0 1 0 Vsal= 1.250v
"
1 1 1 1 Vsal= 9.375

Bueno mi mayor problema es simularlo pues no se que elemento escojer como interruptor (dip switch) pues tu colocas fuentes de voltaje en cada resistencia de cada uno de los bits de entrada; y al final del amplificador me confundi no se si colocar con una resistencia muy grande y luego a tierra o como en tu ejemplo dejarlo al aire o como esta conectado????  bueno te adjunto lo que hice en el comprimido tengo dos simulaciones con un solo inversor,  para eso utilice el opamp de la libreria lo que quiero es corregir ese error para que me simule el pspice y muchas gracias por ayudarme.....
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhotntuuomj


----------



## jreyes (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola !

Lo que sucede es que en el simulador que uso (LTspice) ignoro si está implementado algún tipo de dip switch, por eso las fuentes de voltaje que en el fondo actúan como una salida digital. Ahora, si te fijas bien, en el monito de las señales, aparecen todas las combinaciones posibles.

La salida del circuito que puse más arriba, es un bufer y se deja tal cual, sin carga y se conecta directamente a la entrada de la etapa siguiente.

Sobre spice, mira, en realidad no lo uso; sin embargo, LTSpice está basado en spice, por lo que sus resultados deberían ser equivalentes.

Puedes bajarlo, sin costo, desde acá (exe): http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTspiceIV.exe


Adiosín...!


----------



## Alejandrollg (Ene 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda prestada una pregunta mas si no es mucho pedir ya que como aprendiz estoy pagando los paltos rotos por no aprender bien la materia...
Pero hago el esfuerzo q*ue* es lo importante y con ustedes ayudando que seria de nuestras vidas....
Una pregunta mas puedes subir el fichero de la simulacion


----------



## jreyes (Ene 6, 2010)

Lo mejor sería dejar el archivo adjunto a libre disposición.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Alejandrollg (Ene 6, 2010)

Gracias un saludo



jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> Lo que sucede es que en el simulador que uso (LTspice) ignoro si está implementado algún tipo de dip switch, por eso las fuentes de voltaje que en el fondo actúan como una salida digital. Ahora, si te fijas bien, en el monito de las señales, aparecen todas las combinaciones posibles.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta por que en este caso usas tres amplificadores operacionales el adaptador no entiendo que funcion hace, el sumador hace la funcion de sumar los voltajes, en este caso la intensidad es negativa por actuar a su vez como un inversor  y consecuentemente su salida de tension es negativa, y el el inversor actua cambiando la polaridad de la tension de salida de negativa a positiva, y el adaptador que funcion hace????
y muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## fender (Ene 31, 2013)

Buenos diías Dios los bendiga!
Me encargaron algo muy parecido a este problema la unica diferencia es que el Convertidor Analogico-Digital tiene que ser con una salida de 8bits,salida de voltaje de 0v-5v y con una magnitud de 0-255 y lo mismo utilizando Opam si me pudieran dar alguna sugerenica ,cualquier cosa se lo agradesco bastante gracias!


----------

